# My FurKids



## SnowiePrincess (Jul 8, 2005)

Well since I'm a newbie here, I thought it best to add pictures of my 2 furkids, Dozer & Bailey. Neither are chi's but hopefully sometime soon I'll be able to add some pictures of a new chi furbaby  

Dozer, our 16 month old dogue de bordeaux (aka French Mastiff aka Hooch from the movie "Turner & Hooch") We've had him since he was 3 months old and got him from a ddb breeder out in Ok. We show him in rare breed shows and hope to have his ch. title by the end of the summer  He's a big boy weighing in at 138lbs with a massive 27 inch head. And he still has a few more months of growing left  










Bailey, my 6 month old yorkshire terrier. I've had him for about 3 months now and he's the love of my life. This is my first yorkie, I bought him with the intent to show and his first show is coming up in Aug. I can't wait to see how it goes. He's my little guy weighing in at about 4 and a half lbs


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: They are both gorgeous!!! :wink:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

What a combination!  They are both very nice looking dogs.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

both adorable!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

so cute


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow such beautiful fur babies... the ddb looks like a giant teddy bear... harmless lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

You have lovely furbabies


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow, they're both gorgeous, but I'm in love with your Yorkie, what a stunner!

If you get a Chi, you'll have 3 sizes, small, medium & large!


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi & welcome!

Wow, not bad!
I bet the people dont know what to do...
run away from the big boy or come closer becaue of the little one :wink: 
They are both adorable!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

Adorable!

I love Mastiffs!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

That's a fine ddb, good luck getting his title!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

OMG they are nice looking dogs!!!


----------



## SnowiePrincess (Jul 8, 2005)

Awwww thanks you all. You should see some of the looks/comments we get while we're out walking with them :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow!! That is a unusual twosome!!  I hope that big guy is gentle? He could swallow a baby Chi whole! :wink: Beautiful dogs!!!  


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## SnowiePrincess (Jul 8, 2005)

LoL Sjc oh yea, Dozer's a gentle giant


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

great dogs !! mastiffs are so cool !!

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a handsome ddb! a breed i was looking at before i found my love for boerboels. and your yorki is a cutie too!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a great pair. I loved the pic of them together....too sweet it melts my heart.

Leslie


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

OMG!!! Those are two of the cutest dogs I have ever seen in my life!! I have been trying to convince my bf to get me a yorkie...I think they are so precious! But, he's allergic to them  The bigger one...omg..I love that kind of dog! He just looks so..happy lol Looks like he's smilin. And that pic of them both is too friggin' cute!!! That's not something you see everyday


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

:shock: Those two are an interesting match up. Very cute.


----------



## SnowiePrincess (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks everyone  They really are the best of friends. Like brothers from a different mother :lol: 

Hey Lenora! Glad to see a familiar face :wink: Yea, I've been avoiding YT as much as I can, too much drama over there. I have begun my search for a chi baby and hopefully can find one near me


----------

